# Pride Of Ringwood Rhymezone



## Beer-Baron (3/3/11)

Hello there,

I'm new the forum. I'm wondering if any Aussie home brewers grow their own Pride of Ringwood hops. And if so, does anyone have a rhymezone for sale?

By the way. I'm all the way up in Canada! Your POR hops are very very hard to find up here, and noone sells the Rhymezone. I'd love to grow my own.

I'll pay!!


----------



## Spoonta (3/3/11)

I dont think you would get it throw coustomes


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (3/3/11)

Rhymezone?


----------



## Florian (3/3/11)

Have a look in this thread, as you will see plenty of us grow it, and plenty of people also sell/give away, usually in separate threads. But as Spoonta said, not sure if you can get them to Canada, maybe do some research on that.


----------



## Malted (3/3/11)

Beer-Baron said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm new the forum. I'm wondering if any Aussie home brewers grow their own Pride of Ringwood hops. And if so, does anyone have a rhymezone for sale?
> 
> ...




Hello Beer Baron,
Rhizomes won't be available in Australia until after July as they are still in harvest season here at the moment. 
Yes plenty of folks here grow Pride of Ringwood which we usually shorten to calling POR.

I think I know a chap who sells good quality rhizomes but I am not sure about Quarantine restrictions* into* Canada, have you looked into it? 
We can not bring plant material like that into Australia but I do not know about your rules in Canada. We can't even send hop rhizomes from our east coast to our west coast (the state of Western Australia) because of internal Quarantine. I am not sure about sending out of australia and how one would go about it, but there is a member on this forum who works for Australian Quarantine and I could give you his username so you can send him a private message to ask about stuff from our end.

I'll leave it at the Quarantine question for now, can you import rhizomes into Canada?


----------



## Bongchitis (3/3/11)

L_Bomb said:


> Rhymezone?



Hahaha, I was wondering how you spelledded it.

Seriously though, heaps of POR around at the end of the aussie autumn.


----------



## Beer-Baron (4/3/11)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

You guys are right about the customs. I was just hoping that maybe we could give it a shot. Put my name on it, put a fake name on the return address and push it through the mail. It would probably get here just fine.


----------



## Malted (4/3/11)

Beer-Baron said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> You guys are right about the customs. I was just hoping that maybe we could give it a shot. Put my name on it, put a fake name on the return address and push it through the mail. It would probably get here just fine.




Yes unfortunate isn't it. If your Quarantine service is like ours (in Australia our Quarantine service is different to our Customs service), you could potentially get in a bit of trouble and potentially face penalties/fines. All our mail is screened, I am sure yours would be too.


----------



## Beer-Baron (4/3/11)

I wonder if I could just get some POR seeds in the mail and grow it myself. hmmmmm


----------



## QldKev (4/3/11)

I posted this query on a US list I'm a member of; no luck so far but they did say

80% German Tettnanger
20% Northern Brewer

will give you something close, maybe growing these for fresh hops could get you through if you cannot get POR.

QldKev


----------



## Wolfy (4/3/11)

Beer-Baron said:


> I wonder if I could just get some POR seeds in the mail and grow it myself. hmmmmm


Hops are propagated via rhizomes, cuttings and other asexual methods, so that (as much as condition and climate allows) they are the same as their mother plant, they're not grown from seed due to the fact that the seeds are a genetic mix of both plants parent plants. Even if you could get some seeds it would not be a 'POR' plant that you grew from them, rather some hybrid which may or may not be the same or similar to the parents.


----------



## hsb (4/3/11)

Just to dive in while we're getting all hip-hop on the bio-logical groove train - what do you do with potted rhymezones in the winter? Just leave them in the pot? Or dig them up, ain't no thing, it's in the game, you feel me?, and put them in hip-zip-zip lock bags?


----------



## ekul (4/3/11)

Ok i went to canandian quarrantine site (i'm always interested to see what restrictions other countries have) and typed in humulus. 4 results came back.

This one (http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/protect/dir/d-07-03e.shtml) has the item listed as a crop that contains Light Brown apple moth and any material entering has to have a permit attached unless it is

Section 1.4
Processed fruit and vegetables*
Dried plant material
Dormant deciduous plants without leaves
Forage
Seeds
*Below ground parts of plants (e.g. roots, tubers, corms)*

I checked the other result http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg.../d-96-12e.shtml

In appendix 1 it says it is excempted. Excempted from what i don't know. 

From the quick skim i read i think that if ONLY the rhizome is sent (ie, clean of dirt and debri) AND is clearly labelled then you should be sweet. However don't take my word for it. read the articles that i posted, and then do some more research. 

Good luck mate


----------



## HoppingMad (4/3/11)

There you go. 

According to Ekul if his info is correct, you could wrap a rhymezone  up in moistened papertowel, ziplock bag it and send it up north. Just make sure it is free of soil to clear Canadian Customs.

Don't have any of this rhymer myself though - sorry. 

Purchasing Australian Rhizomes season is July-August so you're coming up to prime time when people will dig theirs up and split & swap them. 
Some folks won't part with them this early as we're still taking flowers off the vine. For example in victoria - the state where I live, Red Hill craft brewery have hopyards filled with hop flowers right now, so you're not quite on rhizome season.

Sources of them are ebay.com.au, Hopco Tasmania ([email protected] - Sandy normally offers up to 8 varieties including POR), Brewerschoice in Victoria's Yarra Valley can offer up to 3 different types including POR, but you'd need to ask Colin via his website here BrewersChoice. Australian Based Homebrewing Clubs are also another source. 

Hopper.


----------



## Nick JD (4/3/11)

Sawdust, and old sock, some rat poison and a dried dog poop is a perfect substitute for PoR.


----------



## Malted (4/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> Sawdust, and old sock, some rat poison and a dried dog poop is a perfect substitute for PoR.




I think what he is trying to say is that the various qualities and characteristics of PoR are a subject of debate within Australia with some people claiming that it is a very understated and maligned hop whilst others folks see very little merit in it's characteritics and are hard pressed to find positives about it. It is possibly a love it or hate it variety.


----------



## HoppingMad (4/3/11)

Agreed you love it or hate it. In Australia sadly we have a cultural cringe against this hop. And yankee hops are flavour of the month when we're not getting high on Kiwi hops. Some yummy fruity ones there like Nelson Sauvin and Moteuka.

I love POR myself. Use a little and it goes a long way. It's got all that high AA% goodness.

Drink a Coopers Pale and you can taste how good it can be because they hop the crap out of that beer with it. Hard to tell as the coopers yeast is so big in flavour itself, but they go together nicely. The banana and the bitter. Yum.

Drink it in a VB and you can taste how bad it can be. But in that case the POR is differently produced. The lovely people at Fosters use Isohop/Pride of Ringwood Cordial from what I hear. Whether this changes it in a big way has been a source of long debate, but it certainly takes up less space in their warehouse. They also use a lager yeast at warm temp for added 'bottom of mouse cage' flavour. Rumours are the yeast is pretty much the same as the Carlsberg strain.

Hopper.


----------



## Malted (4/3/11)

As ekul has pointed out it might be possible but you should research it some more. Look into it further if you really are keen, don't give up yet.

The way I see it is that you may have all the nasties that we have and thus it may not be a problem for you to import stuff. In Australia we are free of many nasties that other countries have and we like to keep it that way.

Even in Australia it is possible in some circustances to bring in Quarantine prohibited material under an import permit under certain conditions but from what I can see it takes a long time and can be quite costly. 

I should add that when we send a parcel from Australia to an international destination we have to sign a customs declaration (not Quarantine) stating what is in the package etc and sign the declaration. In most cases you have to provide your drivers licence to the postal service who enter your details into a database associated with a bar code that goes with the declaration on the package. Full traceability... so no a false sender address on the back would not work.


----------



## Wolfy (4/3/11)

Just don't trust information from a website, telephone them, email them, and get written confirmation of exactly what you will be doing and exactly what you need to do to be allowed to import them, be open and honest and most likely they'll assist you if they can.
You'll be dealing with government bureaucracy but it's their job so they'll try to help if they can.


----------



## Nick JD (4/3/11)

Wouldn't be surprised if PoR grown in Canadia was quite delicious. 

I was joking before - it's a great earthy, bittering hop - just don't use it late in the boil. There are so many better hops for that. 

Someone here once described it as the smell of an old hardwood wardrobe in an old house that hasn't been opened in 20 years. That's bang on IMO. Woody, musty, earthy and slightly funky. 

The fecker who bred it was going for AA%. Those who use it for anything but making isohop cause him to giggle from his cubical in Hell.


----------



## gone_fishing_ (4/3/11)

I know someone who had a Cascade hop rhizome mailed from the US in the post and it arrived no problems.

GF


----------



## ekul (4/3/11)

From my quick reading they have different rules for stuff that comes from america.

Best bet is to email (if you can) them so that you have a hard copy of their reply.


----------



## gone_fishing_ (4/3/11)

Act dumb. How can you stop a mate sending you something from another country as a guesture?

If you didn't know it was coming all they can do it take it away ^_^  (ie conficate it before it gets to you).

Now, if you had a box full of plants from Australia you might be in for a bit more trouble.

PS: I killed all my hop plants so can send any.

GF


----------



## Brewing_Brad (4/3/11)

ekul said:


> [snip]
> From the quick skim i read i think that if ONLY the rhizome is sent (ie, clean of dirt and debri) AND is clearly labelled then you should be sweet. However don't take my word for it. read the articles that i posted, and then do some more research.



I'd give them a call and ask them personally. And hey, if they say yes, Aaron (Spartan 117) may still have some he could send ya (see http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...howtopic=52700)


----------



## Wolfy (5/3/11)

gone_fishing_ said:


> I know someone who had a Cascade hop rhizome mailed from the US in the post and it arrived no problems.


I was reading somewhere that one of the advantages that Australian hop growers have is that many/most of the hop-plant diseases that infect plants overseas are not present here. So if one did have hop rhizomes mailed directly not only do you risk the wrath of AQIS but also introducing something nasty that could have a large impact on hop growing in this country. Given that you can obtain most American hops locally and legally, I'd suggest that it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Josh (5/3/11)

FYI

Here's the hoops you have to jump through to import rhizomes into Australia. Being so isolated, we are free of downy mildew which affects most other hop growing regions.

Humulus Import Requirements


----------



## Beer-Baron (5/3/11)

Wow! I can't believe this has sparked up such a conversation!

I'm surprised that they enter you people in a data base whenever you send something over seas. We have a similar form, but they don't ask for ID. I've mailed beer before, marked the label as "home made soda" and put a fake return name and address. Signed the fake name and put it in the mail. Made it there everytime.

Now if in July or August someone wants to send me a rhizome I'd be happy to pay, seeing as how it doesn't look to be illegal afterall. I love Cooper's Sparkling Ale and wish I could make that beer at home, but the hops just aren't available!


----------



## QldKev (5/3/11)

Here's is some more great feedback from the mailing list


According to this web page, humulus lupulus is not on the list of things that need a permit to import from the US.
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg...94-14lste.shtml

There must be US suppliers who can send you a rhizome, this place is sold out for 2011, but you could plan for next year. http://www.thymegarden.com/site/561124/page/217466

Are you a member of Barleyment? They have done rhizome exchanges in the past, you might find someone there who will send you a cutting.
http://barleyment.wort.ca/


----------



## Beer-Baron (6/3/11)

Thank you everyone for all the help.

Someone has PM'd me and offered to send me a Rhizome in exchange for a nice long neck local craft brew.

I couldn't be happier with that offer and applaud you Aussies for your generosity. I don't care what those KiWi's say about you. You're all right by me. lol


----------



## Josh (22/5/11)

Got a PM from Beer Baron that my rhizome made it to Canada safe and sound. 

Some local brews are in the mail for my trouble.


----------



## Beer-Baron (3/5/12)

Josh said:


> Got a PM from Beer Baron that my rhizome made it to Canada safe and sound.
> 
> Some local brews are in the mail for my trouble.




Just thought I'd bump this old thread now a year later. I did recieve a Rhizome from Josh last year. It did come up, but didn't grow all that well last year. I suspect it had something to do with our reverse seasons. I figure that the plant needed to hibranate, and didn't get that chance because it went from your growing season, to in the ground for my growing season.

This year, the plant has taken a long frozen canadian slumber and its back! Growing nice and thick and strong. I've already dug up a cutting and planted it in my new backyard at my new house to grow there this year. I'd be happy to share some canadian POR flowers with someone that can send me a Nelson Sauvin Rhizome!

Thanks again to Josh and all you happy Australians for your hospitality!

CHEERS from Canada!


----------



## Malted (3/5/12)

Beer-Baron said:


> I'd be happy to share some canadian POR flowers with someone that can send me a Nelson Sauvin Rhizome!



Slow down cowboy, you got lucky but you are asking too much now.

The only place in Australia that we are allowed to recive whole hop cones/flowers from is Australia or New Zealand. 

Nelson Sauvin is gentetically protected. As a variety it is owned by Plant and Food Research New Zealand with exclusive agreements to commercial gowers. What you are asking is the equivalent of trying to source an Amarillo rhizome.


----------



## Beer-Baron (3/5/12)

Malted said:


> Slow down cowboy, you got lucky but you are asking too much now.
> 
> The only place in Australia that we are allowed to recive whole hop cones/flowers from is Australia or New Zealand.
> 
> Nelson Sauvin is gentetically protected. As a variety it is owned by Plant and Food Research New Zealand with exclusive agreements to commercial gowers. What you are asking is the equivalent of trying to source an Amarillo rhizome.




Darn! Well that sucks. I really want one! Oh well. Maybe someday one will "fall off truck".


----------



## homebrewkid (3/5/12)

Beer-Baron said:


> Just thought I'd bump this old thread now a year later. I did recieve a Rhizome from Josh last year. It did come up, but didn't grow all that well last year. I suspect it had something to do with our reverse seasons. I figure that the plant needed to hibranate, and didn't get that chance because it went from your growing season, to in the ground for my growing season.
> 
> This year, the plant has taken a long frozen canadian slumber and its back! Growing nice and thick and strong. I've already dug up a cutting and planted it in my new backyard at my new house to grow there this year. I'd be happy to share some canadian POR flowers with someone that can send me a Nelson Sauvin Rhizome!
> 
> ...




i actually cant believe that you bumped this a year later to let us know what happened i was thinking about this the other night wondering how it was growing seems like its doing well

p.s hang around here some more keep us updated on what you are brewing....

cheers: HBK


----------



## Beer-Baron (3/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> i actually cant believe that you bumped this a year later to let us know what happened i was thinking about this the other night wondering how it was growing seems like its doing well
> 
> p.s hang around here some more keep us updated on what you are brewing....
> 
> cheers: HBK



Sure. Maybe I'll post some pics of the plant. 
To tell you the truth, I wasn't sure the plant would grow because when I opened the package it was sealed in plastic shopping bags with paper towel. The trip here took almost 3 weeks, and the rhizome had a strong odor of mold due to the damp and sealed in conditions. I had to take the plant out of the bag and throw the bag outside due to the smell. 
But josh sent me one hell of a rhizome. It was glossy huge. Probably 8 inches long, but very thick with tons of roots attached. Not just one little stick. So it was so big that at least part of it was still viable. 
I'll be brewing a coopers pale clone with its flowers this year. 

If you want to check me out on YouTube it's www.youtube.com/weirdbeer you can see y hop garden vids from last year, and I'll be posting new ones this year very soon.


----------



## Josh (9/5/12)

Hey, good to see they survived and grew a fair bit in their first season. 

Yeah I wasn't really sure about the packaging. Didn't want them to dry out cos I knew it would take a while, and they weren't gonna be in any soil for that time.

Hopefully after a full winter they come up with lots of cones this year.

Can't wait to see the yield and the Coopers Pale Ale you brew.


----------



## Beer-Baron (27/5/12)

Hey guys! 

You can see in this video the POR plant that Josh sent me. I'm cloning it. I've already sent a cutting to another brewer. We are going to get his variety growing all over Canada! haha

http://youtu.be/sVSeEJRycig


----------



## Wolfy (27/5/12)

Beer-Baron said:


> You can see in this video the POR plant that Josh sent me. I'm cloning it. I've already sent a cutting to another brewer. We are going to get his variety growing all over Canada! haha
> 
> http://youtu.be/sVSeEJRycig


Cool, might have to try your beer-bottle-method, since my attempt at growing small cuttings in soil didn't work so well.
Make sure you post an update if/when you get them all to root and grow.


----------



## Malted (28/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Cool, might have to try your beer-bottle-method, since my attempt at growing small cuttings in soil didn't work so well.
> Make sure you post an update if/when you get them all to root and grow.



I just stick a handfull of cuttings (maybe 20 or more) into one drinking glass and sit it on the window sill for a bit of sun. Once they are rooted, then plant them out in pots or their final location. I planted to pots to let them get bigger and replanted them later. I have had much better results this way than putting cuttings straight into dirt. On another occassion I put a series of little cuts into the bottom part of the cutting (this seems to stimulate more roots to grow from the cuts) and seem to be of the opinion that dipping the cut end into some hormone rooting powder makes them get their jiggy on too. I haven't done it on a large scale, I mainly did it for shits and giggles. I ended up with that many viable rhizomes out of pots that I binned everything that I did not plant out. I thought that the larger woody sections would be best but I seem to have had better success from the tips or thinner sections nearby. 

A la window sill:




Here is an example picture of what I got out of the pots:




Beer_Baron: from what I have seen myself and from what I have seen others do, the size of the plant seems proportional to the size of the pot. I am not sure if you have the base cut out of your pots/bins? If you cut the base out or plant directly into the ground, I am confident your plants will grow even larger.


----------



## Beer-Baron (31/5/12)

Great info there.

Well I'm already this far in, so I'll stick to what I'm doing and will let you know.

I'm not really worried about cuttings doing better or worse by transplanting a few times. I'm a lazy guy. I'm going for from the bottle to the ground and crossing my fingers. I figure that at least a couple out of the 20 cuttings should do ok.

As long as they take root I'll be happy as I just want them to return next year. Just want them to start a new root system so that next year I can go look at the hops. haha.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Beer-Baron (28/7/12)

If anyone is still interested you can see the POR Josh sent me in this video.

http://youtu.be/GCiDJAflpgU


----------



## DU99 (28/7/12)

needs bigger pot/tub ... :icon_offtopic:


----------

